# A really good BD experience



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

This is not shill, just a really good BD experience.

I've bought two bikes from BD. Last week my right SRAM shifter on my Evoke broke. I contacted my LBS and they weren't that sympathetic since I didn't buy it from them. I contacted BD thinking it was a long shot but they sent me a new shifter right away. It's being installed now at the LBS and the whole process costs much less and was done in shorter time than doing it at my LBS. 

Matt at BD really earned my business. I'll defiantly buy from them again (although I need a new bike like a hole in the head).

I just wanted to share since they did a great job .


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

Good to hear... I recently received an Evoke from BD about 3 weeks ago...the ENTIRE process went smooth. I'm loving the bike and will ALWAYS keep BD as an option for future bike purchase.

Got any pics?


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

::double post::


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

I also had a good experience with my first bike.
I'm hoping to get some questions answered on this thread, from Mike or someone from BikesDirect.
I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on my new bike.
I like the Kestrel RT800 SL Full Ultegra and the RT800 Dura Ace.
When viewing specs and going to the geomeometry it is saying 50/34 compact.
That is what I want.
So my questions are any of these bikes 50/34 compact?
Are these bikes 2011's or 2010's?


----------



## Garilia (Feb 15, 2011)

NewCyclist said:


> So my questions are any of these bikes 50/34 compact?
> Are these bikes 2011's or 2010's?


According to the website: *NOTE: Special Sale Priced Kestrels direct from Kestrel. Full Kestrel Factory Warranty.
These are specially made bikes on 2010 frames with current 2011 parts*

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/smu_rt800_ultegra.htm


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

When hitting the link the Geometry Chart, it is saying Dura Ace 50/34.
On the Specs for the the Dura Ace it is saying 53/39.
I'm hoping to get the RT800SL Ultegra with 50/34, or the RT800 Dura Ace 50/34
Is that possible Mike?


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

post pics of the bike. otherwise expect the forum trolls to come out and yell at you about being a shill.
glad to hear you had a good experience. whether at BD or LBS, the point is to get the right bike and get riding.


----------



## swidd (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been to 5 different bike shops in the local area. I approach it like this: walk in and tell them I'm looking to see what kind of road bike I can get for around $2,000, that I'd like better components than a Tiagra/Apex/105 with tektro brakes, and would like a carbon frame. They usually show me some aluminum frame for $1700 with 105, or carbon and Apex for $1999+tax. Then I mention I'm comparing against other shops, and ask if they in any way price their Rival/Ultegra bikes competitively. I get the "No, those are $3-3,500 bikes, and we sell them at MSRP just like everyone else". So then I mention Internet mail order bikes, and the sales staff in all but one of the stores immediately fire off a rant about how I'll get no warranty support, no free maintenance and tune-ups and how the components on "those bikes" are somehow not good (although I'm looking at Force/Red/DA for the same budget on bikesdirect). 

Here's the thing... my current hybrid bike was bought from a Trek dealer 2 months ago, and the bottom bracket is making cracking sounds every time I power hard uphill etc. The steerer tube is also noisy. I took it in to the store and asked for that promised free maintenance/warranty etc, and didn't get help fixing it at all. The LBS guy took it for a test ride and confirmed the cracking sound, tightened the pedal bolts and said that was all they could do. 

I'm not feeling the LBS love.


----------



## R1000 (Mar 15, 2005)

swidd said:


> I've been to 5 different bike shops in the local area. I approach it like this: walk in and tell them I'm looking to see what kind of road bike I can get for around $2,000, that I'd like better components than a Tiagra/Apex/105 with tektro brakes, and would like a carbon frame. They usually show me some aluminum frame for $1700 with 105, or carbon and Apex for $1999+tax. Then I mention I'm comparing against other shops, and ask if they in any way price their Rival/Ultegra bikes competitively. I get the "No, those are $3-3,500 bikes, and we sell them at MSRP just like everyone else". So then I mention Internet mail order bikes, and the sales staff in all but one of the stores immediately fire off a rant about how I'll get no warranty support, no free maintenance and tune-ups and how the components on "those bikes" are somehow not good (although I'm looking at Force/Red/DA for the same budget on bikesdirect).
> 
> Here's the thing... my current hybrid bike was bought from a Trek dealer 2 months ago, and the bottom bracket is making cracking sounds every time I power hard uphill etc. The steerer tube is also noisy. I took it in to the store and asked for that promised free maintenance/warranty etc, and didn't get help fixing it at all. The LBS guy took it for a test ride and confirmed the cracking sound, tightened the pedal bolts and said that was all they could do.
> 
> I'm not feeling the LBS love.


I can soooo these this happening... VIVIDLY!!!


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah no kidding. When I was recently looking around nothing really came close in the local stores. And yes a lot of the time the after sale service is pretty terrible even though they talk it up a lot trying to get the sale. I have brought my bike in in the past a number of times and explained the problem, paid a lot of money and they still do not fix the problem. I just do not think the people at the shops care as much about my bike as I do so I fix it myself now. For some a "full service" bike shop is required and the mail order places do not work. I still support my local bike shops with lots of parts and stuff but I probably will not buy another complete bike from them anytime soon.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

You need to find someone like Mike at Pedal Power. He keeps my 2 Motos happy when I can't/don't have time.

He's good.


----------

